
I quit, I'm going nomad - phatbyte
https://medium.com/@henriquebarroso/i-quit-im-going-nomad-7e7e06227313#.winv82y81
======
contingencies
34 here. You are right to be afraid of missing life: 9-5 sux! I would
encourage you to go one step further and try just putting the laptop away for
awhile and doing some travel.

------
steele
do the right thing with visas.

~~~
anonbanker
passports.io is a great resource for the digital nomad. the sister sites are
just as good for incorporation and flag theory.

